# Driveaway Awining for a Swift Sundance 590RL



## mrich15 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi all i have a 2005 Swift Sundance 590RL 
do anybody now wich driveaway awining is the best for my motorhome??


----------



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

Hi

We had an Ace Napoli 2007 (same layout as the RL) and currently have an 09 Sundance Rl. We use the Navigator Xl, there is a tunel section that attaches to the van, this can be held in place via the windout awning or straps that go over the van roof and are pegged down on the drivers side, the door still rubs a bit but not a lot,
There are only 4 fibre glass poles so it is light and easy to errect for two people, plenty big enough for table and chairs etc, but you need to start at the van and work away from it.We like to leave the rear van seats made up as a bed and live in the awning if we are away long enough.
It comes in it's own bag and weighs about 20KG. I bought mine online from fishbrain as it came with 6 storm straps that are not always free with the awning.
Shop around though to get the best price.



Tezza


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

We have a drive away awning with a similar type MH

I can say that it adds much needed extra space - and i think I could drive away from it - but I would not like to drive back to it too often!

I'm seriously considering a small 10 ft square tent that I can pitch next to the MH as a better (and much cheaper) option


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

You need to measure the height from your channel to the ground and then see which awning fits.
We have a Harrison drive away one but although we are going to Spain on the 31 Jan for 10 weeks e have decided not to take it with us. This is partly due to the space it takes up and also it's weight.
Although we are staying on one site for 6 weeks we would be unlikely to move the van anyway.
Instead we are taking the lighter porch style awning as it's much lighter and only takes 20 minutes to put up.
We will also use a small tent which will take the bikes and other bits.

Mike


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Have you seen this one?

http://www.riverswayleisure.co.uk/acatalog/108395.html


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

what about these http://www.outdoorbits.com/drive-away-awnings-c-156_17_120.html


----------

